# Pics, Pics, Lots of Pics!



## Lomag (Jul 17, 2003)

Hey Guys and Gals! Here's some pics for you all since there's a noticeable lack of pics around here! I picked up my car yesterday afternoon. A Mystic Blue 545i, Gray Leather Interior with Anthracite Trim. Sport package, NAV, Logic7, PDC, Cold weather package, Sun shades, Comfort seats, Fold down rear seats and heated rear seats! Truly the Ultimate Driving Machine!! So enough chit chat, here's the pics.

Here's some of the exterior. Alan if you want you can use the first pic on the main page. I have a high res version of all these pics if you want too.













































Here's my big arse... hehehehe









Rear rim...









And most the most important part of the car!!









Here's some interior shots


















The car originally had 7 miles when I got it at the dealer but I forgot my digital camera. Oh well.. still only 24 miles!









Hey Gizmo.. this one's especially for you! Check out the door handle 









Rear shades up...


















I ordered the rear seat heating to get rid of these ugly rectangle cutouts and I still have some left.. Hmmm.. I wonder what they're used for.









Yeah we all love cup holders..









I didn't know about this.. after you pull down the center arm rest thing. You get this view. You can remove that cover and gain access to the trunk. Pretty

cool. So you can't lock your keys in the trunk afterall...


















Here's some misc iDrive screens.. First the warning when you statup the car









The main screen which everybody knows..









The NAV map.. pretty cool. The female speaks wierd english.









And PDC... which is different compared to other pics I've seen.









Well thats all for now folks! Oh wait... my new sig pic! Finally updated!

Peace out, Enjoy


----------



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks Great! I see the rear Reflectors. Did you put those in?
Did yours come with weather band?


----------



## Lomag (Jul 17, 2003)

Tsandas said:


> Looks Great! I see the rear Reflectors. Did you put those in?
> Did yours come with weather band?


Yep, I had ordered 35+ pairs from a dealership in Canada about a month ago and distributed them to various bimmer folks. Mostly on RF but s'ok.

It did come with weather band. Its an option inside the Entertainment section.

AM FM WB CD .. atleast i think thats the order. What is that anyway? An emergency type broadcast station?


----------



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

It is used for getting the weather from the national weather service. 
Tell me about the voice commands? Do they work with Nav? Radio??? Is there a list??
I have a 545i on order for April Dellivery so I am very interested in all of this and you are one of the few who have one with Nav!
Thanks


----------



## Lomag (Jul 17, 2003)

Unfortunately voice command is currently not available. My car came with "Voice Activation Preparation". I'm told that voice command should be available in Spring 2004 and it's just a software update to activate the system. April delivery would give you an early March build which is quite soon so you probably won't have voice activation either. Atleast not initially. When I took the car it was a surprise to me since no one mentioned this online on any of the boards I visit, but, as long as its perfect when we get it thats all that matters. I dont want buggy software in my car like the new 7 series has.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey, congrats. :thumbup: Very nice looking ride and thorough gallery. I enjoyed looking at your pics.


----------



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

Lomag said:


> Unfortunately voice command is currently not available. My car came with "Voice Activation Preparation". I'm told that voice command should be available in Spring 2004 and it's just a software update to activate the system. April delivery would give you an early March build which is quite soon so you probably won't have voice activation either. Atleast not initially. When I took the car it was a surprise to me since no one mentioned this online on any of the boards I visit, but, as long as its perfect when we get it thats all that matters. I dont want buggy software in my car like the new 7 series has.


Thanks, my build date is the 13th week of the year which is around end March. I waited for HUD as well. I will ask my dealer to find out.
Thanks


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks awesome Lomag! congrats! you really got yours loaded!
Thanks for showing the Anthracite on the doors - now that I've seen it I think I might stick with the "aluminum" that came with the earlier build. I think the anth. on the doors looks a little too busy.
hmm- I wonder why you have Weather band and I don't - I guess you're rewarded with more than just Nav for being patient.

Nice reflectors!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Nice Ride :thumbup:

Still see that mpg meter in the 5'er - I would have thought that would have been deleted finally -- what in the world are they thinking :dunno:


----------



## TriflowM5+M3 (Feb 22, 2004)

still not sold on the new designs but congrats on the new baby


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

TriflowM5+M3 said:


> still not sold on the new designs but congrats on the new baby


Me too... I think it looks very nice, what Im really happy about is that it doesnt make the E39 look really old.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

BillKach said:


> Looks awesome Lomag! congrats! you really got yours loaded!
> Thanks for showing the Anthracite on the doors - now that I've seen it I think I might stick with the "aluminum" that came with the earlier build. I think the anth. on the doors looks a little too busy.
> hmm- I wonder why you have Weather band and I don't - I guess you're rewarded with more than just Nav for being patient.
> 
> Nice reflectors!


Great pics...congrats....I also have an April (30th) pickup...so I hope I get the voice command up and running...and I want it to be in a German voice so I get the whole ED experience!! I think the anthracite is great...I'm not a big fan of brown wood trim....I was kind of hoping to get aluminum trim but it has mysteriously disappeared from the options list...even though it is in the first brochure for the new 5. I have aluminum trim and alum. shifter in my 330i and it looks awesome.

Mark/San Diego
2004 545i/Sport/Nav/Logic7/Fold-down seats/Sat prep/Silver/Black/Anthracite ED 4/30/04


----------



## mogmen (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello Lomag,

I like your ride! It looks HOT! I too purchased a 545i w/sport and other options. I will be taking delivery in Munich in April. I have a question concerning the steering wheel. Since i ordered sport will it come with the silver trim? Or did you order that special? I was told mine would not. 

Thanks in advance.

Mogmen


----------



## Lomag (Jul 17, 2003)

mogmen said:


> Hello Lomag,
> 
> I like your ride! It looks HOT! I too purchased a 545i w/sport and other options. I will be taking delivery in Munich in April. I have a question concerning the steering wheel. Since i ordered sport will it come with the silver trim? Or did you order that special? I was told mine would not.
> 
> ...


Yes, you'll get the silver trim on the steering wheel. :thumbup:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

I LIKE it...'cept for the auto part  

The 5'er is growing on me...saw a 545 on the street the other day...looks way better in person I must say!


----------



## mogmen (Feb 23, 2004)

Lomag said:


> Yes, you'll get the silver trim on the steering wheel. :thumbup:


 Lomag,

Can i get the wheel without the silver trim? My sales guy says i can.

Ed


----------



## bigredexpy (Dec 2, 2003)

Congrats Lomag. Very nice. :thumbup: 
How bad or good is the gas mileage ?

Is there a big difference in the passing power between the 545 vs 530


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Lomag,

Are the programmable steering wheel buttons working? Have you found an "optimal" setup for them?

-MrB


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

bigredexpy said:


> Congrats Lomag. Very nice. :thumbup:
> How bad or good is the gas mileage ?
> 
> Is there a big difference in the passing power between the 545 vs 530


Night and day!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Mark,

Congrats...she's a beaut! Color is similar to mine (topaz blue).

Chris


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

It looks like you got all the toys :thumbup: 
how about HUD?


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Why do they leave completely useless mpg gauge but delete coolant temp one?


----------



## Lomag (Jul 17, 2003)

mrbelk said:


> Lomag,
> 
> Are the programmable steering wheel buttons working? Have you found an "optimal" setup for them?
> 
> -MrB


You can only program one of the buttons if you get the NAV system. The diamond button on top is fixed to repeating NAV directions. The star button is the only one which can be programmed and I personally have that set to mute the radio.

Glad you guys enjoyed the pics. I felt it was about time some got posted. :bigpimp:


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

mrbelk said:


> Lomag,
> 
> Are the programmable steering wheel buttons working? Have you found an "optimal" setup for them?
> 
> -MrB


They work fine for me - I have one set for mute and the other to turn off the I-Drive screen which can be annoying at night.


----------



## spec33 (Feb 27, 2004)

Lomag said:


> You can only program one of the buttons if you get the NAV system. The diamond button on top is fixed to repeating NAV directions. The star button is the only one which can be programmed and I personally have that set to mute the radio.
> 
> Glad you guys enjoyed the pics. I felt it was about time some got posted. :bigpimp:


Great car and color Lomag, I'll pick mine up in a couple of days. Orient Blue 525 with nav, heads up display, Premium, sport, cold weather, PDC, premium sound and HUD. I have not seen anyone discuss the phone? What is the deal with it?


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

Nice car :thumbup:


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm jealous. Nav is out already? didn't realize that :banghead: looks nice though, lucky.....

comfort seats are the best aren't they

your ride is FULLY loaded, thats sweet


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Lools great, congratulations! The exterior is growing on me too, the dash is what I need to get really used to. 

If you get a chance, pls post some pictures of the dash and interior lights when lit in the dark. Also, don't forget to get a set of wheel locks :thumbup: 

Jim


----------

